
Show HN: Mock a REST API using it's OpenAPI description file – in just 3 clicks - bgdam
https://blog.mocktastic.com/new-feature-openapi-import/?ref=showhn20190107
======
bgdam
Hi HN,

9 Months ago, I launched Mocktastic, a cross platform, downloadable, GUI
desktop application, which allows you to easily mock up any REST API without
having to write a single line of code, in a 'Show HN' post. You can even share
your mocked up APIs with a team, and use the mock as an API Interface
Agreement, between your API and it's consumers.

It got a decent chunk of votes, but not really much in terms of criticism.
Since then, in the last 9 months, we have grown a bit and now have almost a
hundred daily active users! I've also added a lot of features, in the multiple
releases, and last week, I finally released a version with a much requested
feature: Importing from OpenAPI files.

I thought since it had been 9 months since HN last saw Mocktastic, and since
there is a huge new feature which you guys might find useful, I'd post again
here.

Do check it out and let me know your thoughts!

